# Silverline inverter



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi what do you reckon on a siler 500w continuous power for 30q

just to run tel and small stuff on
dave


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We have a 300 watt, sorry but I dont know how much it was as it came with the van.

We use it for the laptop & Phone chargers. Seems a handy bit of kit.

500 Watt sounds ample, I doubt the battery would last very long if you wanted to run anything more than 500 watts.

I saw a few on display in the dealers, £30 for 500 watt sounds fairly reasonable compared to the ones I saw at the dealer.

Ian.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: silerline inverter*



igglepiggle said:


> hi what do you reckon on a siler 500w continuous power for 30q
> 
> just to run tel and small stuff on
> dave


Might be worth checking to see if there are any of these left http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-78981-argos.html+inverter I had the last one from the Cardiff shop!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

£30 for a 500w inverter sounds a good price, you may however want to consider the following:

The max size of inverter that will run from a normal 12v outlet socket is 150w, anything larger will need feeding directly from the leisure battery. If you only intend to run small items like a TV etc. then it may be more convenient to buy a smaller inverter.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks gaspode as i olny want to run small sutff like telv to keep other half happp would 300 b ok

thx 

dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

igglepiggle said:


> thanks gaspode as i olny want to run small sutff like telv to keep other half happp would 300 b ok


A 300w would be more than enough to run appliances like TVs (usually rated at 40w to 60w for a 15"). If you want the convenience of just plugging it into the 12v socket though, 150w is the highest you can go. A 300w would normally use a direct to battery connection as it could pull a current of around 25 amps. Normally 12v sockets are rated at 10 to 15 amps and even a 150w inverter could pull up to 15 amps when fully loaded.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks gaspode u up late 

imm about ready 4 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



thx dave


----------

